# Bannana Mars Bar (Energy Food)



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Heres a great recipe which provides the nocturnal yakfisher with heaps of energy!

*Ingredients:*
-1 Standard Mars Bar (or a King-size or two, if your a bit of a sugar junkie)
-1 Bannana

*Utensils:*
-Barbeque (preferred)
-Knife
-Al Foil

*Method:*
-Peel the bannana and remove it from skin.
-Slice the bannana and Mars Bar (remember to remove the wrapper!) into slices (cross ways)
-In between slices of bannan add the slices of mars bar (bar/bannana/bar/bannana, etc.)
-Replace in bannana skin and wrap in foils securarly.
-Place on hot barbeque and turn evry 5 mins.
-Open foil every 2 min to check melting and cooking process, remove when cooked to personal taste.
- Eat with hands or fork.

_Please be careful because the heated caramel from the Mars Bar can give severe burns sometimes requiring hospital treatment!    _


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

_Please be careful because the heated caramel from the Mars Bar can give severe burns sometimes requiring hospital treatment!    _[/quote]

personal experience ?


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes, 
Scalded tongue, groin (front of thighs, not the delicate bits :? ), (the EXTREMELY hot bannana juices and melted caramel spilt down the foil, as i greedily wan't to get it down, so i could go fishing). :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Well the caramel and juices kept that part of the woods warm on that cold, cold winter night.
This snack is great for keeping your energy levels up.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Ouch!


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

oh well,
all i had to do was LOL to get rid of the pain!
But there was some red marks down my thighs for a couple of weeks


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

This sounds gross - gotta try it sometime.


----------



## lazydays (Aug 30, 2005)

Similar to old camp fire recipe.....

Leave banana in skin
Slice longwise nearly all the way through
Pull open and stuff with marshmellow and chic bits
close up and wrap in foil
bake on hot coals
................enjoy


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah, ive done that too.
they are both good, you could put both on the barbeque.


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

yum yum yum

i used to do this in scouts all the time yum
just thinking about it has gotten me really hungry yum


----------



## familyman (May 11, 2008)

Im thinking this recipe with a side order of some blue ribbon ice cream.
YUMMMY


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Could've got Elvis into a Kayak with a snack like that !


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

tried it after reading on here!!!

FREAKING AWESOME!!!!


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

"Yes!"

A user of the recipe lover!


----------



## alcbb (Dec 2, 2008)

are you nuts??? NEVER EVER TAKE A BANNANA ON A BOAT (or anything bannana related) its just asking for trouble


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

alcbb said:


> are you nuts??? NEVER EVER TAKE A BANNANA ON A BOAT (or anything bannana related) its just asking for trouble


Bollocks.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Taking bananas fishing is just plain wrong! :shock:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Feral said:


> Taking bananas fishing is just plain wrong! :shock:


Walking under a ladder while yak fishing is plain wrong, all other superstitious claptrap should be treated with the contempt it deserves.

Avoiding bananas on boats is more ridiculous than crossing the road for black cats (after all you could get scratched), crossing yourself in the vain hope that an imaginary deity might save your sorry ass (otherwise you might get lynched by overly zealous religious lunatics) or even triskaidekaphobia (at least bananas provide a decent dose of yak fishing carbs).

Mmm, banana Mars bar yak fishing snack. Failing that, lolly bananas (or even just fresh ones) are good on the yak too.

Sammyboy, you need to work on a yak based banana Mars bar preparation device.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I'd definitely cross the road for a Black cat, then I'd back over the mongrel to be sure I'd got it! :shock:

You young fella's that defy the fishing gods, they will get you sooner or later  I bet you wear green underwear as well!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

sbd said:


> alcbb said:
> 
> 
> > are you nuts??? NEVER EVER TAKE A BANNANA ON A BOAT (or anything bannana related) its just asking for trouble
> ...


i'll back up Dave's Bollocks on that one.

if i may be so bold


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds good...apart from the bbqing part

triskaidekaphobia: three and ten phobia....fear of the number 13...am I right....couldn't resist the Greek translation!


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

I've never heard that bananas are bad luck on boats. Rubbish of course but where did the myth come from?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

PhilK said:


> I've never heard that bananas are bad luck on boats. Rubbish of course but where did the myth come from?


I'd never heard it either until I went fishing with an aquaintance. We (sorry to hijack the post by the way) had the most successfull trip ever and were back at home emptying out the boat when he went absolutely whacko. He was furious that I'd "hidden" bananas in the boat and gave me the impression eating babies would have been more acceptable. Being totally unaware I tried not to laugh but he was deadly serious and told me he'd never take me fishing again..and hasn't. I tried to remind him it was MY best trip ever and his reply was "imagine if you hadn't brought bananas"


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

TO right! :lol:


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

mate, totally forbidden.
i rang katey perry and she says never take one on a boat


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

it comes from the times of Scurvy.
Bananas rippen other fruit and if there was bananas on the boat, all the fruit would go off.

Hence, no bananas on the boat,
boats are for fishing,
no bananas on a fishing trip.

good scientific stuff hey.


----------



## alcbb (Dec 2, 2008)

my stinkers been wrecked by a mate who brought 2xbannanas and bannana boat suncream on board.

i kid you not, it hasnt caught a fish since... NOTHING


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

alcbb said:


> my stinkers been wrecked by a mate who brought 2xbannanas and bannana boat suncream on board.
> 
> i kid you not, it hasnt caught a fish since... NOTHING


How long ago? Sometimes I don't catch fish for aaaaggges either, but I've never brought a banana onto a boat hahaha


----------



## alcbb (Dec 2, 2008)

just before christmas, lucky the yak hasnt been tarnished and that still catches fish ;-)


----------

